# iPhone 2.2 Update is out...



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

And STILL no SMS privacy!?!?!?! Hmmmm VERY disappointed!


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I just got the notify of the update, bout to head over to blog.iphone-dev.org to see if they had a preplanned jailbreak for it (2.2 been available to developers since September). 

Since I'm on an iPod instead of an iPhone, I'm actually more disappointed they don't have some PDA like functions added (namely Cut and paste which every similar device has had for the last decade).


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Quote from an article on the updated features:


> In addition to new functions, iPhone 2.2 decreases dropped calls and set-up failures, according to Apple.


Honestly, that's all I care about. The iPhone is about as kicka$$ as a phone can get anyway... just make the darn thing work properly so I can hopefully not miss anymore calls.

Installing now and crossing my fingers that dropped and missed calls are a thing of the past.

A7


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*I'm p***** off*

alright, so all that stuff that we asked for hasn't come true yet, that I've accepted since september-mind you with a small hope in the back of my mind. What pisses me off is that the biggest difference in this update compared to the last one is new maps features. These features could really come in handy eh? At least for some of us... Guess what, they don't work in Canada! yeh, that's right. take a look at what vancouver looks like up close, buildings and features, now go down to seattle. come on apple, we're not a third world country!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

ras.lucas said:


> Guess what, they don't work in Canada! yeh, that's right. take a look at what vancouver looks like up close, buildings and features, now go down to seattle. come on apple, we're not a third world country!


That bit is not Apple's fault, that is Google's fault. It's Google maps, mostly the same as if you used a computer to access it.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

ras.lucas said:


> alright, so all that stuff that we asked for hasn't come true yet, that I've accepted since september-mind you with a small hope in the back of my mind. What pisses me off is that the biggest difference in this update compared to the last one is new maps features. These features could really come in handy eh? At least for some of us... Guess what, they don't work in Canada! yeh, that's right. take a look at what vancouver looks like up close, buildings and features, now go down to seattle. come on apple, we're not a third world country!


Basically the additions are as follows (250MB worth)

- Google Street View 
- changes to map modes
- Decreased call drops 
- More 'stable' safari with search and address on same bar (big woops, sarcastically speaking)
- being able to download pod cast directly (something podcaster could already do that was rejected from the app store by apple)
- Home button will send you back to page 1
- Ask you to rate an app before committing to deleting an app (actually I kinda like this idea)
- app store shows more than one screen shot for an app

All in all for a 'highly anticipated' update, its quite a disappointment, especially if you don't use a phone that wouldn't benefit from a dropped call fix. I was hoping for some PDA like functions such as cut and paste, and ability to transfer documents onto the device and read them.

PS: Google maps' data isn't the fault of apple or even google for that matter, but the data provider that provides the satellite data to google.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*you're right*

Yeh, you're right, that wasn't very fair towards apple. It is true however, that considering apple is trying to expand across the entire globe, to release an update that is, on the surface, only compatible in the US is a big ol' kick in the (not sure what the rules are on this site).


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

ras.lucas said:


> Yeh, you're right, that wasn't very fair towards apple. It is true however, that considering apple is trying to expand across the entire globe, to release an update that is, on the surface, *only compatible in the US is a big ol' kick in the (not sure what the rules are on this site)*.


... erm, get use to it, there's a crapload of stuff out there, and not just apple, but a good number of companies that are only to make some features available to certain geographic regions even if they'd like to expand. 

Just be glad that Canada's legislation didn't send Google a request not to have any part of Canada shown in details for 'security reasons'  And it's not like they removed a pre-existing feature to Canadian users.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

"- Home button will send you back to page 1"

Why?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> "- Home button will send you back to page 1"
> 
> Why?


Well as one site puts it , say you got 7 pages of icons (kinda hard for me to fathom, but whatever), instead of swiping and swiping back to page one, just clicking home again will zap you there.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Elric said:


> And STILL no SMS privacy!?!?!?! Hmmmm VERY disappointed!


NICE!!! Google Maps... something I use quite often has been updated! Very nice! I'm glad I randomly woke up at 3am so now I can update my phone while I sleep


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> NICE!!! Google Maps... something I use quite often has been updated! Very nice! I'm glad I randomly woke up at 3am so now I can update my phone while I sleep


Updating an iPhone takes more than 5 minutes?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Tried testing the Podcasts by downloading some of the ones under the category comedy and when I try to play them it just errors saying "This movie format is not supported"...

Great new feature..

EDIT: some other video podcasts do seem to work so must be hit and miss.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Tried testing the Podcasts by downloading some of the ones under the category comedy and when I try to play them it just errors saying "This movie format is not supported"...
> 
> Great new feature..
> 
> EDIT: some other video podcasts do seem to work so must be hit and miss.


It's probably pulling podcasts straight from the server instead of filtering the content viewable on the ipod/iphone.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

kb244 said:


> Updating an iPhone takes more than 5 minutes?


I set the thing... & forget it... it updates by itself!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If it drops fewer calls post update, i'll be a happy camper.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

PosterBoy said:


> If it drops fewer calls post update, i'll be a happy camper.


You know with so many people seeing that as the godsend improvement, makes me wonder about the iphone's original reliability to start with (ie: why pay that much for a phone when a basic prepaid could keep more calls connected?)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

kb244 said:


> You know with so many people seeing that as the godsend improvement, makes me wonder about the iphone's original reliability to start with (ie: why pay that much for a phone when a basic prepaid could keep more calls connected?)


it doesn't actually drop that many really, and it really only happens when the signal is low.

problem is that a) there is a crap load of metal ducting over my bedroom and b) i spend a lot of time on my island, so my signal is low kind of often (compared to a lot of people i know).

when on my island, the reliability is no worse than every other rogers/fido phone on the market, they just plain have crap coverage there.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*Random new thing*

Hey everyone. Anyone who hasn't updated yet. Go to setting-about-carrier. It should say either rogers 2.6 or fido 2.6. It now says 2.9. This could be completely irrelevant to anything. But I just thought I would point it out. Maybe someone else can explain it


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*Keyboard*

I've just noticed. Typing on safari that the keyboard has a bug where the letter does not always maximize. Interesting


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Got it installed this morning. Nothing to special but if they improve dropped calls I'll be happy enough for now...but it would be nice to get some of the features they'd promised months ago.


----------



## chirrero (Nov 19, 2008)

I really hope this new OS version will fix the miss calls I am getting while on 3g!!
I hate that I have to switch between 2G and 3G when I want to used the browser


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't updated yet, but speaking of geography slanted releases, as I stand here outside waiting for an appointment, how about some way to use the damn thing with gloves on. Surely I can't be the only one who would rather not choose between frostbite and answering the phone.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Get Thinsulate flip mits. I learned the hard way last winter!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> I haven't updated yet, but speaking of geography slanted releases, as I stand here outside waiting for an appointment, how about some way to use the damn thing with gloves on. Surely I can't be the only one who would rather not choose between frostbite and answering the phone.


Ha! I made that comment WAY back almost two years ago when there was all kind of hype and rumours about the iPod going touch screen. I said it would be a very bad idea for Canadians to have a touchscreen device, and that I likely wouldn't buy one because it would be brutal in the winter to change tracks and volume.

And here I am with an iPhone.  Why? Because Apple was smart enough to alleviate my concerns through the headphones. The click button on the headphones allow me to answer calls, change tracks, and the external volume buttons work fine with gloves on. So whenever it's cold out, I just make sure to have my headphones with me (the only time I'm standing outside in the cold is waiting for a bus or walking somewhere, so I'm listening to music anyway).

A7


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

a7mc said:


> Ha! I made that comment WAY back almost two years ago when there was all kind of hype and rumours about the iPod going touch screen. I said it would be a very bad idea for Canadians to have a touchscreen device, and that I likely wouldn't buy one because it would be brutal in the winter to change tracks and volume.
> 
> And here I am with an iPhone.  Why? Because Apple was smart enough to alleviate my concerns through the headphones. The click button on the headphones allow me to answer calls, change tracks, and the external volume buttons work fine with gloves on. So whenever it's cold out, I just make sure to have my headphones with me (the only time I'm standing outside in the cold is waiting for a bus or walking somewhere, so I'm listening to music anyway).
> 
> A7



Well helps if you had gloves with a small rubber pad or dot on the thumb. You could probably pour a tiny dab of liquid latex or something onto the thumb of a glove and let it dry for that purpose. 

Far as the darn thing slipping out of your hand... there's always invisible shield for better grip (and so you don't scratch the **** out of it taking it out). ZAGG | invisibleSHIELD | Apple iPhone 3G Cases, Screen Protectors, Covers, Shields, Skins, Invisible Shield


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*street view?*

is the google street view supposed to be working here? can't seem to find out how to access it (it's clear that they don't have transit info up to speed, the bus icon in the route command is greyed out...)


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

mkolesa said:


> is the google street view supposed to be working here? can't seem to find out how to access it (it's clear that they don't have transit info up to speed, the bus icon in the route command is greyed out...)


Depends on your location. Would seem most of the 'good stuff' is usually major cities in the US when it comes to map features.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

AFAIK there is no streetview in any canadian cities. For a cool one, search for Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Noticing a HUGE improvement in Safari here on my iPhone. There is finally enough room to type replies to forums such as this in landscape mode and pages with animated gifs don't choke the typing out any more. Yay!


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

kb244 said:


> I just got the notify of the update, bout to head over to blog.iphone-dev.org to see if they had a preplanned jailbreak for it (2.2 been available to developers since September).
> 
> Since I'm on an iPod instead of an iPhone, I'm actually more disappointed they don't have some PDA like functions added (namely Cut and paste which every similar device has had for the last decade).


I did the same thing. I was just about to install 2.2 firmware but then I realized my Jailbreaking, and more importantly, the MobileInstallation method would be gone. I didn't do it yet. I'm waiting for Dev team to release the Jailbreak. If not, I'll just restore to 2.1 if I mess up (I saved the firmware as backup).


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

My Backup has taken longer than 10 damn minutes, at about 3/4... pissing me off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

The camera is also more responsive with the latest firmware/software updates. It responds to changes in lighting, etc much much faster and focuses better for close-up items.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

FlaminWiz said:


> I did the same thing. I was just about to install 2.2 firmware but then I realized my Jailbreaking, and more importantly, *the MobileInstallation method would be gone*. I didn't do it yet. I'm waiting for Dev team to release the Jailbreak. If not, I'll just restore to 2.1 if I mess up (I saved the firmware as backup).


You know you don't have to mention that every single time you bring up having jailbroken your iPod.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Update is really good, but I'm still experiencing missed calls in Ottawa.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

So, I just had to call and bitch about my Bill for the, oh, EVERYTIME I GET MY BILL!!!!

And noticed, the 750MB has gone up to 2GB!  Niiice... but I was having great difficulty using even 200MB in a month lol....

If Sirius XM would just come out with a damn app, I can use some of my data!!!!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

mguertin said:


> The camera is also more responsive with the latest firmware/software updates. It responds to changes in lighting, etc much much faster and focuses better for close-up items.


Hallelujah, this was what I was waiting for. It's taken up to ten seconds to load the camera for me recently, then it's a full 3 seconds after you hear the shutter that the picture actually takes. If I wanted a pin hole camera I'd poke a hole in a Shreddies box, thanks.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Rounder said:


> Update is really good, but I'm still experiencing missed calls in Ottawa.


Same here, unfortunately. Seems like it's a Rogers Network issue.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Elric said:


> So, I just had to call and bitch about my Bill for the, oh, EVERYTIME I GET MY BILL!!!!
> 
> And noticed, the 750MB has gone up to 2GB! Niiice... but I was having great difficulty using even 200MB in a month lol....
> 
> If Sirius XM would just come out with a damn app, I can use some of my data!!!!


Next best thing is FlyCast or WunderRadio. What I love about WunderRadio is being able to input virtually any internet radio address and have it play (you find the address when you get info on the station in iTunes from your desktop)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

irontree said:


> Next best thing is FlyCast or WunderRadio. What I love about WunderRadio is being able to input virtually any internet radio address and have it play (you find the address when you get info on the station in iTunes from your desktop)


Yeah, but I want a specific show, Covino and Rich... they changed the time slot when they officially merged this week, and I can't listen in my truck...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Elric said:


> And noticed, the 750MB has gone up to 2GB! Niiice... but I was having great difficulty using even 200MB in a month lol....


can you explain what this means? I think I'm missing something...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

dmpP said:


> can you explain what this means? I think I'm missing something...


The $75 plan that I am on used to be 750MB.... now it's 2GB


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

a7mc said:


> Same here, unfortunately. Seems like it's a Rogers Network issue.


MIssed 50% of my calls today...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Rounder said:


> MIssed 50% of my calls today...



I get the 'Call Failed' probably 3/10 calls. Sucks a lot. Especially since I paid so much for the stupid phone.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Elric said:


> The $75 plan that I am on used to be 750MB.... now it's 2GB


you know that with rogers you can get 1GB for $30 right?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> I get the 'Call Failed' probably 3/10 calls. Sucks a lot. Especially since I paid so much for the stupid phone.


ya... cause the hardware is what pays the bills to upgrade their network... sorry... just in a weird mood right now...

give rogers 2.5million to make network upgrades and then you'll have a legit reason to complain that you have calls failing...

I think it's a network issue with 3G, not a handset issue...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

dmpP said:


> you know that with rogers you can get 1GB for $30 right?


Why would I add $30 to my bill? I get 2 Gigs in the $75 plan (that I get for $60), and I can hardly use 200Megs a month streaming all my music with simplify Media and Last.fm...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

irontree said:


> Next best thing is FlyCast or WunderRadio. What I love about WunderRadio is being able to input virtually any internet radio address and have it play (you find the address when you get info on the station in iTunes from your desktop)


fstream does the trick too.


----------

